# When were you allowed off bed rest?



## mvmama

I will be 34 weeks on Tuesday and my high risk doctor said he wants me on bed rest until 36 weeks. I've been on bed rest since about 24 weeks, so I'm really anxious to start being able to get the baby's room ready and just join the world again. I do not have a cerclage and I had my last cervical check on Thursday. My cervix measured 14mm, which was the same from the previous two checks. He said I amazed both him and my regular ob because they did not think I would make it this far. I'm just wondering how quickly some of you went into labor once you were allowed off bed rest and did not have a cerclage.

My last baby I did not have problems with my cervix and had him at 37 weeks, 5 days. I just don't know if I'll go into labor in a couple days or a couple weeks, but I know everyone is different and there's really no telling when labor will happen. I'm just wondering if I'm taking too much of a risk by doing a little more at 35 weeks but still resting most of the time. My body just looks and feels horrible from 10 weeks of bed rest and I get so achy from laying down most of the time. When were you allowed off bed rest and how long did it take you to go into labor if you did not have a cerclage?


----------



## jules22

I had a shortened cervix as well.. I was at .9 and I was able to keep it that way from 27 weeks to 33 weeks. (I was on bed rest at 22 weeks) I had to be in the hospital though because I had an irritable uterus and would go into spontaneous labor all the time. I was sent home at 33 weeks with the promise I would come back if anything happened. At 34 weeks they said if I went into labor, they wouldn't stop it and let it happen. They asked if I would stay on bed rest but really, I wasn't once I hit 34. I gave birth at 36 weeks but I didn't go walking a marathon or anything I was still pretty limited but I totally took 30 minute showers! haha

You won't be able to handle walking a lot anyway because you get so tired, you loose the stamina you once had. Once you have your baby it will get better. I could just ware out so easy just going up and down stairs once or twice...

Good luck!


----------



## garrickbaby

I'm currently on bed rest and my doc said I will be off of bed rest at 34 weeks. I do have a cerclage though so i'm not sure if that has anything to do with it. I don't think you will go into labor if you do a little bit more at 35 weeks, just make sure you rest more than your up. So about an hour or so a day shouldn't do much, just don't over do it and listen to your body.


----------



## jennwitt

hi mvmama and jules! My story is so much like yours, mv! I am due 11/19, so 35+1 today - went on HBR at 24+2, until 32 (eight weeks in the hospital).....CL was around 7mm last time they checked, no stitch here either! I am still officially on bedrest until 36, when all will be lifted. I have been up a tad more than last week, but like Jules said, and we have talked about, I get absolutely worn out and the pressure is so bad after about 5 mins. Apparently, he is fully engaged in my pelvis, they couldn't even see the top of his head w/u.s. last weds!! I think that's why I get so uncomfortable! Just thinking it could be any day now! They won't stop me now either - so happy to have escaped magnesium!! good luck to both of you!!!



oops - I meant 35+2 ;-)


----------



## jennwitt

also just took my LAST p17 shot -yippee!!


----------



## jules22

Yay!! I wasn't so lucky, I didn't have the shots at all first time around...

This time, I'm getting the P17 shots starting this week so I'm really hoping this time around will be a lot better!


----------



## mvmama

Thank you for your replies. I had an appointment on Thursday and saw the other doctor in the practice because my regular doc was out. This doctor said he would not restrict my activity anymore since I am over 34 weeks now. He said if I went into labor they wouldn't do anything to stop it because the baby would be fine. I understand that, but there is still a high probability that he would need to spend time in the NICU and we are trying to avoid that. I'm going to listen to my regular doctor and restrict activity until 36 weeks. I'd rather have a take-home baby than one that has to go into the NICU. I do allow myself to do a little more but am being very cautious. I can't believe I could be bringing a baby home in two weeks or so!


----------

